# Le mans



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

anybody watching this years le mans? full coverage on eurosport:thumb:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Listening to it on Radio Le-Mans as I don't have Eurosport.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just got in so missed the start, will be cheering all Brits and Mark Webber. The lights on the Audi look special, should be spectacular as night falls.

One of my previous employers competed in this event twice, spending the best part of a week there with all the build up was awesome.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep, watching / recording it


----------



## David007 (May 18, 2009)

I'm watching it on youtube, coverage is quite good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjORIV9EGso#t=8313


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Nasty crash in the rain, weird it went from bright sunshine to zero visibility within minutes, sunny again now, good race so far.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

David007 said:


> I'm watching it on youtube, coverage is quite good.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjORIV9EGso#t=8313


is that gaz jones


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

luving the in car at night on the nissan you tube channel:thumb:


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Good race for Audi getting first and second, especially after the crash that wrecked the second place car earlier in the week.Porsche looked promising with a Webber at the wheel but failed to deliver at the end.290,000 spectators over the weekend, I must go one time.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

i had my money on toyota but it wasnt to be, audi do make a good strong race car. i must make my way to le mans myself one day:thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Brilliant race. Was up until gone 4am watching it then up at 8 to carry on until the finish! I'm itching to book up to go next year now


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats to Audi, shame about Porsche but they still had a good showing on their return to the event..


----------

